# Peglooms and Weaving Sticks



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Peglooms and Weaving Sticks

I remembered seeing a website with someone making a rag rug using 
something called a peg loom. I thought it was like a knitting loom. 
It turns out the peg loom is actually weaving, not knitting.

Finger Weaving is more like a knitting loom.

Montessoriworld.org - Scroll down the page for Finger Weaving
http://www.montessoriworld.org/Handwork/weave/weaving3.html

Here's what I found after the last couple of days of searching.

Peglooms 
(search for "peg loom" "pegloom")

There are two kinds of peg looms. Most people are familiar with looms 
that have pegs or pins to put your warp on. Like the little weavette looms, 
or pot holder looms, or the student type frame looms with pegs.

The other kind of pegloom has movable pegs. You weave the warp around 
pegs set on a frame, the lift the peg to slide the work down the warp. 
This is a larger version of the even simpler Weaving Stick method.

How to make your own peg loom (blog with links)
http://woollywormhead.blogspot.com/2005/10/how-to-make-your-own-peg-loom.html

Good tutorial with pictures!
http://bee-leaf.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-use-peg-loom.html

More peg loom instructions
http://www.stevescrafts.com/page13.htm

WEAVING STICKS are about the simplest loom I've ever seen. 
(Search for "weaving sticks")

Finniwig Studios - Stick weaving instructions
http://www.finniwig.com/stkweavinst.htm

Stick Weaving For A Quick Homemade Gift
http://hubpages.com/hub/Stick_Weaving_For_a_Quick_Homemade_Gift

Weaving Sticks, Finger Weaving & more
http://www.turtletrack.org/Issues01/Co12012001/CO_12012001_Weaving_2.htm

Also visit their Native American crafts files!
http://www.turtletrack.org/CO_Indices/CO_Index_Craft.htm

The Craft Ark - Weaving Sticks Video!
http://www.thecraftark.com/techniquedetails.php?techniquekey=99

Northwest Journal - Finger Weaving (more like weaving than knitting)
http://www.northwestjournal.ca/sash.html

I enjoy researching primitive fiber crafts and this hunt was a lot of fun!

For other fiber links check out my web page
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/links_fiber.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## emerald_2033 (May 11, 2008)

Franco...you are so awesome.... I get these ideas to search for stuff while I'm on-line but I never seem to get to it (usually someone yells that someone or something is escaping, bleeding or burning before this sad dial up connection can load a page...lol)
Thanks for the time you put into compiling the links that you do and for posting them on so many of the forums here at HT!!!
Andrea


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm glad you liked the links.

If I get around to weaving something with sticks,
I'll post a picture, but I still have some relatives
that I owe handwoven dishtowels for Christmas.

Happy Russian Orthodox Christmas! (Jan 7)
Franco Rios


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the information..................I now want a peg loom. :help:


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I do a LOT of weaving on stick looms. I've made several sets with sticks of different diameters. I can weave as wide as my hands will hold, and I've also devised a clamp to hold a wider amount. Of course, you can weave strips and sew them together, but I'd rather weave than sew!

I also use board looms, and any other non-heddled hand-made loom I can find to build. The most intricate loom I own is a four-harness string heddle tapestry loom. Who needs big fancy expensive looms? 

Meg


----------

